# The Bug Room



## soundspawn (Jul 26, 2014)

Figured I'd share a little knowledge while showing off my set up...

I have a dedicated room converted in to a terrarium, including automatic (and fairly advanced) lighting, heating/cooling, and humidity control. If anyone is thinking about doing something similar and wants to talk about it, or has any questions, fire away. Also note, it's all in pieces right now as we're still putting things together, but functionally it's pretty much done.

pics: http://soundspawn.com/browser.php?p=terrarium

***If you are worried about an outside link, use google as a proxy (note this link is to google via https so you're safe)*** https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&amp;tl=es&amp;js=y&amp;prev=_t&amp;hl=en&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;u=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundspawn.com%2Fbrowser.php%3Fp%3Dterrarium&amp;edit-text=


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow that's a serious setup! I don't even want to know the price tag on that room lol


----------



## soundspawn (Jul 27, 2014)

furrymanmarbles said:


> Wow that's a serious setup! I don't even want to know the price tag on that room lol


Honestly I don't want to know either - I'm doing my best to keep the individual purchase amounts kind of low and not think too much about how much they are all adding up to =P


----------



## kunturman (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks good, are they listening to jazz? :}


----------



## soundspawn (Jul 28, 2014)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks good, are they listening to jazz? :}


Some classical, some metal, and just about everything in between. Jazz might be the only genre not on the playlist now that I think about it =P


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2014)

lol


----------



## dlemmings (Aug 21, 2014)

very nice set up!


----------



## soundspawn (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks, I'll put some updated pictures in soon, as we continue polishing it I'm putting those older pictures to shame


----------



## dmina (Aug 29, 2014)

You need to add your updated pics here so you have the transition in one spot


----------



## soundspawn (Aug 29, 2014)

The link should go to an always current page, as I add more to that album they'll show up  

I really need to finalize the wiring, it's still that ball of mess as seen in a picture


----------



## dmina (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah... that does sound easier...LOL.. but I think for the time being.. we have to do our own manual updating..hehe


----------

